# compression de vidéos



## Tosay (18 Mars 2012)

Bonjour à tous.

J'ai acquis un 4S y'a pas si longtemps que ça et je viens de me rendre compte qu'une vidéo de 5 minutes peut prendre 600Mo !!

Comme il n'y a pas la possibilité de baisser la définition du 4S, *connaissez-vous une appli qui permet ceci ?* Avec un logiciel de montage genre "splice", la qualité peut être moins bonne et donc moins lourde ?

Je sais que l'avantage dans ce 4S est l'APN de 8Mp mais perso, je n'ai pas besoin d'avoir une qualité de ce type pour les vidéos que je compte faire. Et j'ai surtout besoin de poser plusieurs vidéos sur un CD vierge 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Mars 2012)

Tosay a dit:


> *connaissez-vous une appli qui permet ceci ?*



QuickTime, HandBrake, MPEG Streamclip, etc.


----------



## Tosay (19 Mars 2012)

Merci pour votre réponse, je vais tester ça ce soir en rentrant du travail.

Et donc, ça compresse mes vidéos c'est ça ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Mars 2012)

Tosay a dit:


> Et donc, ça compresse mes vidéos c'est ça ?



Entre autres, oui. Pour obtenir des fichiers plus légers, avec QuickTime, on exporte pour le Web, avec HandBrake et MPEG Streamclip, on choisit un pré-réglage Apple correspondant au type dappareil auquel on destine la vidéo (iPod, iPhone, iPad, Apple TV). 

La taille et la qualité du fichier vidéo se réduisent avec celles de limage et du débit.


----------



## Tosay (19 Mars 2012)

Désolé je n'avais pas fait attention à ton message.

En fait, je cherche *une application sur mon iphone *pour alléger mes vidéos. Une application-photo remplaçant celle d'origine ou tout autre astuces me permettant de diminuer la taille de mes vidéos

Mais je parle d'une application sur mon iphone et non d'un logiciel sur mon ordi


----------

